# Crash Dieting



## Slab (Apr 15, 2015)

Guys I need help

I have somehow been caught up in a right mess with several friends and now need tips/hints & suggestions on aspects of crash dieting

Essentially I'm caught up in a 'Biggest Loser' type thing with cash, modesty, pampering & bragging rights on the line

40 days is the duration, the goal... well I think that's obvious 

I have a really good start weight (the heaviest of the group) so I'm tipped to win if only I can stick to the process

I've read a fair bit online this morning, much says don't crash diet but some say that's poo and it makes no odds if you go slow or fast on weight loss so I've decided on the obvious things like cutting alcohol, carbs, sugar etc which on the face of it should give me a good base to drop lbs but I know I need to be more aggressive with this in order to tip the scales in my favour    

Getting a flavour for the kinds of things I need to cut out or cut down outwith the obvious but I've never dieted before, what challenges am I going to face and how do I overcome them? 

Lastly as someone who doesn't do veg that much what can I snack on when I feel the munchies coming on? 

So from anyone who's been through it, its over to you... 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Stuey01 (Apr 15, 2015)

Something that has really helped me recently is a protein shake for breakfast. It's quick and convenient, which means I don't skip it and it helps me stay away from worse choices from the office canteen.
I have a scoop and a half of optimum nutrition vanilla ice cream flavour, a shot of espresso, a banana and water, whiz it up to a milkshake like consistency. Lovely and sees me though til lunch.

Hardest thing about eating well is prep, bad foods are usually more convenient. If you can find ways to keep it healthy but easy and convenient you'll be more consistent and lose more over the period.

Depending on your level of commitment / craziness, Google velocity diet and download the free e-book from t-nation.  It's pretty extreme and not for everyone, very shake heavy and low carb and calorie.  There are alternatives to the bio test products they recommend available for a lot less money.

Good luck.


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 15, 2015)

Lots of protein, very few carbs. Cut out as much sugar and unnecessary fat as you can, and get to the gym and do cardio and weights. Don't crash diet as you won't stick to it. Eating a healthy balanced diet with full protein-filled meals alongside the correct exercise and the weight will drop off.

As for snacks. Try unflavoured/unsalted nuts like Pistachios, Peanuts, Cashews, Almonds and Walnuts; fruit, pumpkin seeds, hummus with sliced peppers for dipping, a protein shake, a smoothie, beef jerky. Loads of healthy and delicious snacks. Personally, I like mixing a  variety of nuts with pumpkin seeds and a small handful of chocolate buttons (make sure it's a small handful, and the darker the chocolate the better). Great little snack and so easy to make.

Edit: Oh, and one other tip. If you're considering removing carbs from your diet, and you're used to quite large, filling meals, then adding pulses such as lentils and beans to your meal will help with the cravings. They really fill you up, and there are loads of really nice recipes online.


----------



## Slab (Apr 15, 2015)

Thanks for these

Just realised I never mentioned exercise, I'm know I'm going to have to throw some of that in a few times a week too

My time for this is limited (12 hour work days with the commute) and dark outside before 6am & after 6pm for the next few months leaving me with indoor only so I guess its 30 minutes of weights and floor exercises

Keep them coming please...


----------



## la_lucha (Apr 15, 2015)

I'm a big advocate of myfitnesspal on the iPhone. I've lost 11lbs in 20 days. Still eating what I like but counting the calories to ensure I don't have too much. It's really easy as you just scan barcodes of the food and all the values are already in there. I've been living on just over 1500 calories per day, it adjusts if you do a lot of walking so I can have a couple of beers and a takeaway on golf days.


----------



## Slab (Apr 15, 2015)

la_lucha said:



			I'm a big advocate of myfitnesspal on the iPhone. I've lost 11lbs in 20 days. Still eating what I like but counting the calories to ensure I don't have too much. It's really easy as you just scan barcodes of the food and all the values are already in there. I've been living on just over 1500 calories per day, it adjusts if you do a lot of walking so I can have a couple of beers and a takeaway on golf days.
		
Click to expand...

Downloading it now, once I see what its all about I may come back with a couple of Q's if that's ok 



Congrats on the weight loss, similar results would do me a treat


----------



## Ethan (Apr 15, 2015)

I guess you know that crash dieting is a bad idea unless there is a pressing medical reason, such as ticker about to fail. 

So your strategy depends a bit on what your objectives are. Are they to just win the contest then go back to the pies, or to get some health benefits and establish durable decent eating patterns?

If the former, then you may have missed a trick already. Before the baseline weigh-in, you need to max your weight (temporarily) by drinking a load of fluid, several litres if you can hold it, and not getting rid of any other weighty material. Then at the end, you do the reverse, get some laxatives and have a clear out. The fluid/poo strategy will provide a few kilos at least. Then in between, no sweets, beer, carbs and lots of exercise.

If the latter, that takes a bit longer but is much more effective. The modern thinking is to eat often and little. Emphasise protein, low GI carbs, fruit, veg, grilled rather than fried food, all that jazz. Lose most of the sweets, pies, beer and sugary drinks. And decent mixed exercise. That could be anything from getting out a tube stop or two earlier, taking the stairs rather than a lift, walk, run, golf, gym, bike, whatever. After a coupel of weeks, you will not crave the carbs as much as you did at the start. Offer yourself a reward for getting to your target weight (and another for staying there for at least 2 months). If you go to a gym, see if they have a body analyser, that gives data on %fat etc. That can be a good way to monitor progress. 

Good luck. It isn't easy.


----------



## Slab (Apr 15, 2015)

Ethan said:



			I guess you know that crash dieting is a bad idea unless there is a pressing medical reason, such as ticker about to fail. 

*So your strategy depends a bit on what your objectives are. Are they to just win the contest then go back to the pies, or to get some health benefits and establish durable decent eating patterns?*

If the former, then you may have missed a trick already. Before the baseline weigh-in, you need to max your weight (temporarily) by drinking a load of fluid, several litres if you can hold it, and not getting rid of any other weighty material. Then at the end, you do the reverse, get some laxatives and have a clear out. The fluid/poo strategy will provide a few kilos at least. Then in between, no sweets, beer, carbs and lots of exercise.

If the latter, that takes a bit longer but is much more effective. The modern thinking is to eat often and little. Emphasise protein, low GI carbs, fruit, veg, grilled rather than fried food, all that jazz. Lose most of the sweets, pies, beer and sugary drinks. And decent mixed exercise. That could be anything from getting out a tube stop or two earlier, taking the stairs rather than a lift, walk, run, golf, gym, bike, whatever. After a coupel of weeks, you will not crave the carbs as much as you did at the start. Offer yourself a reward for getting to your target weight (and another for staying there for at least 2 months). If you go to a gym, see if they have a body analyser, that gives data on %fat etc. That can be a good way to monitor progress. 

Good luck. It isn't easy.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, bit of both really, I've known for a couple of years that this day was creeping up as the clothes became a little bigger each time they were replaced so I intend to use the crash as the jump off point to ongoing weight loss with occasional treats to keep me sane 

I think we all bulked up at least a little for the weigh in last night


----------



## KhalJimbo (Apr 15, 2015)

5:2 diet, lots of exercise and try make most meals protein based. Cut out carbs as much as possible.


----------



## G.U.R (Apr 15, 2015)

Keep a food diary and be strict about writing stuff down and times, try not to eat after a certain point in the evening as well. Seeing it written down may help you cut down, also take your time with meals and chew your food thoroughly even putting your knife and fork down whilst chewing. Oh and exercise CP25K seems to be the in thing at the moment taking you from couch potato to 5k giving it a go myself as need to shed the weight.


----------



## la_lucha (Apr 15, 2015)

Slab said:



			Downloading it now, once I see what its all about I may come back with a couple of Q's if that's ok 



Congrats on the weight loss, similar results would do me a treat
		
Click to expand...

Thanks I've still got a good bit to go though.  yeah I'm happy to help. It's really simple though. All you need is a little willpower.


----------



## Slab (Apr 15, 2015)

la_lucha said:



			Thanks I've still got a good bit to go though.  yeah I'm happy to help. It's really simple though. All you need is a little willpower.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers I may impose on you as some kind of pseudo sponsor 

Willpower will clearly be key and as a smoker I know I don't have it there but I do find it easier to cut food than fags

I have a pretty unhealthy diet (before today) so plenty of quick win areas for me and its good to hear that 11lbs in 20 days is realistic


----------



## la_lucha (Apr 15, 2015)

Slab said:



			Cheers I may impose on you as some kind of pseudo sponsor 

Willpower will clearly be key and as a smoker I know I don't have it there but I do find it easier to cut food than fags

I have a pretty unhealthy diet (before today) so plenty of quick win areas for me and its good to hear that 11lbs in 20 days is realistic
		
Click to expand...

I've managed to cut out fags in a past life too. One thing that really helped me was telling one of the women at work and she asks me regularly how I'm doing. I'd feel like a failure telling her I've fell off the wagon.

R.e. the unhealthy diet, calorie counting means you can still eat unhealthy food but you can only have so much. I.e. the other day I had a bowl of porridge and a 1000 calorie burger from burger king. Knowing that I'd had my allowance after that meant I didn't have any dinner. It helps you become aware that you have actually had enough to eat and don't need food at certain times.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 15, 2015)

Eat less move more... obvious, but read on....

Couple of years ago I lost a lot of weight by cutting sweets, crips and chocolate out of my diet and trying to eat lower fat meals (Hairy Dieter's books are good) and also by beasting myself 2-3 times a week in the gym.

I hit my target weight and started relaxing the diet regime, got injured and eventually put most the weight back on.

Currently, I'm heading back down again - same diet plan but I'm also trying to cut out cheese. But I'm not hitting the gym at all, or doing anything that is conventionally "exercise". Instead I've got a pedometer and am religiously doing a minimum of 10,000 steps a day. Doesn't sound much but it's amazing how little you move if you have a desk job and drive to and from work every day.

If anything, the weight is coming off more quickly this time. I think it's down to consistently burning more calories every day rather than a lot more every two or three days.


----------



## Val (Apr 15, 2015)

Atkins diet, I did it 2 years ago to lose a stone before going on holiday and lost 11 lbs in 11 days, it's strict but its good.

Low carb and high protien.


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 15, 2015)

Notwithstanding Ethan's sensible advice....

Grapefruit, Egg and Spinach Diet (google it) worked for me as a great way to lose weight quickly (in a fortnight) without much 'pain'. But only do it for the fortnight! Apart from the hassle of buying the products, there wasn't really any downside - and the weight really did drop off!

I'm not a believer in using the gym to lose weight in a 'crash' method - for a reasonably 'normal' person. But a little more exercise and a little less (and better) food seems the best overall method. Serious gym work may lose fat, but builds muscle - which is about 20% heavier.


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Apr 15, 2015)

Slab said:



			Just realised I never mentioned exercise
		
Click to expand...

It's far easier to simply not eat the calories than to try to work them off.


----------



## Slab (Apr 15, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Eat less *move more*... obvious, but read on....

Couple of years ago I lost a lot of weight by cutting sweets, crips and chocolate out of my diet and trying to eat lower fat meals (Hairy Dieter's books are good) and also by beasting myself 2-3 times a week in the gym.

I hit my target weight and started relaxing the diet regime, got injured and eventually put most the weight back on.

Currently, I'm heading back down again - same diet plan but I'm also trying to cut out cheese. But I'm not hitting the gym at all, or doing anything that is conventionally "exercise". Instead I've got a pedometer and am religiously doing a minimum of 10,000 steps a day. Doesn't sound much but it's amazing how little you move if you have a desk job and drive to and from work every day.

If anything, the weight is coming off more quickly this time. I think it's down to consistently burning more calories every day rather than a lot more every two or three days.
		
Click to expand...

Stopped reading after the bit in bold 

But persevered, cheers for this, wasn't looking forward to the gym bit so yours & Foxy's posts lift the spirit a bit


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Apr 15, 2015)

Carbs are the enemy. Have a look at this:


http://www.amazon.co.uk/Eat-Fat-Get...d=1429104074&sr=8-1&keywords=eat+fat+get+thin


----------



## Khamelion (Apr 15, 2015)

I think as someone within these forum walls once wrote "move more eat less", as long as you are burning more calories per day than what you consume, you will lose fat.

Bear in mind that if you add weights, as you grow stronger you will gain weight as muscle is heavier than fat, the plus side is that you will get toned and look good.

With weight stick to light weights and lots of repetitions, rather than go heavy.

For the exercise front, if you can get your hands on a kettlebell, a light one say 12 or 16kg and do kettlebell swings in the morning and before bed, that will get your blood pumping, statrt off with 20 and work up towards 50, it'll take you all of 2mins morning and night.


----------



## MendieGK (Apr 15, 2015)

Maninblack4612 said:



			Carbs are the enemy. Have a look at this:


http://www.amazon.co.uk/Eat-Fat-Get...d=1429104074&sr=8-1&keywords=eat+fat+get+thin

Click to expand...

I'm sorry but that first line you have written is absolute cr*p. 

The whole cutting out carbs thing is tosh! 

If you are eating lots of fruit and veg as you should be with a healthy eating regime, they are full of carbs. drives me crazy when people constantly go on about cutting carbs. 

Bottom line is, create a calorie deficit (myfitnesspal is great for keeping tabs on this) and you will lose weight.


----------



## Val (Apr 15, 2015)

MendieGK said:



			I'm sorry but that first line you have written is absolute cr*p. 

*The whole cutting out carbs thing is tosh! *

If you are eating lots of fruit and veg as you should be with a healthy eating regime, they are full of carbs. drives me crazy when people constantly go on about cutting carbs. 

Bottom line is, create a calorie deficit (myfitnesspal is great for keeping tabs on this) and you will lose weight.
		
Click to expand...

It's not, but you are half right. Cutting carbs like bread pasta and rice helps big time but you should still be getting carb content from fruit and vegetables.


----------



## MendieGK (Apr 15, 2015)

Val said:



			It's not, but you are half right. Cutting carbs like bread pasta and rice helps big time but you should still be getting carb content from fruit and vegetables.
		
Click to expand...

So your not cutting carbs!?!?! you are eating the correct carbs....
even the things you mention get a bad name when they don't deserve it. 

Its like saying the same about cutting Fat from your diet - deep fried chips etc yes, but fat from meat and nuts - no.

I'm sorry, The whole thing really gets me going. 

People should be educated to eat properly, Fad diets are absolutely not the way to go about it. 

eat less than your body requires and you will lose weight...end of


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 15, 2015)

Maninblack4612 said:



			Carbs are the enemy. Have a look at this:


http://www.amazon.co.uk/Eat-Fat-Get...d=1429104074&sr=8-1&keywords=eat+fat+get+thin

Click to expand...




MendieGK said:



			I'm sorry but that first line you have written is absolute cr*p. 

The whole cutting out carbs thing is tosh! 

If you are eating lots of fruit and veg as you should be with a healthy eating regime, they are full of carbs. drives me crazy when people constantly go on about cutting carbs. 

Bottom line is, create a calorie deficit (myfitnesspal is great for keeping tabs on this) and you will lose weight.
		
Click to expand...

Ever considered that reducing both could be a better way to go?


----------



## Val (Apr 15, 2015)

MendieGK said:



			So your not cutting carbs!?!?! you are eating the correct carbs....
even the things you mention get a bad name when they don't deserve it. 

Its like saying the same about cutting Fat from your diet - deep fried chips etc yes, but fat from meat and nuts - no.

I'm sorry, The whole thing really gets me going. 

People should be educated to eat properly, Fad diets are absolutely not the way to go about it. 

eat less than your body requires and you will lose weight...end of
		
Click to expand...

I'm not disagreeing, too many people say they are cutting carbs out when what they really mean is they are ditching bread etc. these carbs aren't good for you but like you say good carbs from veg etc are good if not essential 

Bottom line is eat in moderation and you'll be fine


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 15, 2015)

Another vote for My Fitness Pal and/or get some numbers from http://iifym.com/ You can work on totals less exercise or TDEE less a %.

Any questions just ask...


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 15, 2015)

MendieGK said:



			eat less than your body requires and you will lose weight...end of
		
Click to expand...

That's not entirely correct. Eat less what? 

For example, what's the difference between eating 1000 calories of sugar versus 1000 calories of steak? Technically both are "less energy" than the body needs in a day but they will have different effects on the body.


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 15, 2015)

Jimaroid said:



			That's not entirely correct. Eat less what? 

For example, what's the difference between eating 1000 calories of sugar versus 1000 calories of steak? Technically both are "less energy" than the body needs in a day but they will have different effects on the body.
		
Click to expand...

Minimal difference. Calories in versus calories out.


----------



## MattM (Apr 15, 2015)

A few tips from me after losing weight over the past year

Cut down on simple sugars - in drinks, cakes, biscuits, processed food, check ingredients - it's amazing what it goes into. It's hard to do if you go fully cold turkey 
Pasta, rice, potatos & bread - cut them out if you can, curry is better without rice anyway
If you can't cut them out try eating pasta and rice cold or let it cool and then reheat - the cooling is supposed to greatly reduce the GI 
Snack / Breakfast on trail mix (a couple of small handfulls)
You can still run in the dark - I prefer it to running in the day especially as it's starting to get warmer
Google 'HIIT', gives you a very good work out in a short period of time.
Don't drink carbonated (soft) drinks, even diet / low calorie ones
Drink more water
Sleep well
Don't take lifts, take the stairs

Hope it goes well


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Apr 15, 2015)

MendieGK said:



			I'm sorry but that first line you have written is absolute cr*p. 

The whole cutting out carbs thing is tosh! 

If you are eating lots of fruit and veg as you should be with a healthy eating regime, they are full of carbs. drives me crazy when people constantly go on about cutting carbs. 

Bottom line is, create a calorie deficit (myfitnesspal is great for keeping tabs on this) and you will lose weight.
		
Click to expand...




Read the book, it explains why excess carbs lead to weight gain & how eating saturated fat can help you lose weight. My wife lost loads of weight on a high fat, low carb diet and, believe it or not, it's healthy. *All *carbs, in whatever form, are converted into sugars & stored as fat. The book also explains how measuring food in terms of calorie content is deeply flawed.


----------



## Ethan (Apr 15, 2015)

That book is a version of the Atkins Diet, the high protein/low to no carbs diet which Americans fell for a few years ago. The theory is that carbs stimulate insulin, so if you deprive the body of carbs it will metabolise fat instead. This should result in weight loss. There are lots of anecdotes about how effective it is, but large scientific studies have shown that it doesn't really do much special, and that most of the effect is due to the greater feeling of fullness from protein-heavy foods and an overall reduction in calorie intake. Scientists not trying to sell books still maintain that calorie count is important.

As for the author cited by MiB, Barry Groves, he was a nutcase. Read his webpage:

http://www.second-opinions.co.uk


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 15, 2015)

Ethan said:



			That book is a version of the Atkins Diet, the high protein/low to no carbs diet which Americans fell for a few years ago. The theory is that carbs stimulate insulin, so if you deprive the body of carbs it will metabolise fat instead. This should result in weight loss. There are lots of anecdotes about how effective it is, but large scientific studies have shown that it doesn't really do much special, and that most of the effect is due to the greater feeling of fullness from protein-heavy foods and an overall reduction in calorie intake. Scientists not trying to sell books still maintain that calorie count is important.

As for the author cited by MiB, Barry Groves, he was a nutcase. Read his webpage:

http://www.second-opinions.co.uk

Click to expand...

Agreed about low carb and personally it only ever worked for me because it limited my choices and therefore I ate less calories. There is an element of feeling fuller due to the protein content too but overall it came down to CICO. Recently I've set my macros to 40/40/20 (c/p/f) and the balance is easier to maintain, more enjoyable and for me more successful.

I'm a firm believer in moderation and if it fits your macros


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Apr 15, 2015)

Ethan said:



			As for the author cited by MiB, Barry Groves, he was a nutcase. Read his webpage:

http://www.second-opinions.co.uk

Click to expand...

Not again, Ethan! You'll be telling us next that high cholesterol is a risk factor in heart disease.


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 15, 2015)

AmandaJR said:



			Calories in versus calories out.
		
Click to expand...

It really isn't that simple. Sugar, protein and fat are metabolised differently and it turns out that calories arent a good way to compare their effect on the body.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Apr 15, 2015)

Jimaroid said:



			It really isn't that simple. Sugar, protein and fat are metabolised differently and it turns out that calories arent a good way to compare their effect on the body.
		
Click to expand...

Hear hear!


----------



## c1973 (Apr 15, 2015)

Just eat what you want and lose the bet. :thup:


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 15, 2015)

Get this book, I did and the weight fell off me.  It's about cutting sugar from your diet by reducing refined and unrefined (Carbs) sugars.   And it's written by a Doctor.

http://www.drbriffa.com/books/waist-disposal/


----------



## Ethan (Apr 15, 2015)

Maninblack4612 said:



			Not again, Ethan! You'll be telling us next that high cholesterol is a risk factor in heart disease.
		
Click to expand...

High LDL to HDL ratio most certainly is a risk factor, one of a number of such risk factors.

Did you see the list of conditions Groves (an electrical engineer, by the way) thought he could cure. Pretty much everything apart from shanking and 3 putting.


----------



## gjbike (Apr 15, 2015)

Got first hand experience of losing weight at Christmas I had a blood clot on each lung and pneumonia and lost 19lbs in weight in five days I did put the weight back on took about 8 weeks, then I had acute pancreatitis and lost 22lbs in a fortnight while I was in hospital can't recommend either try a low fat diet you can eat loads, good luck with diet.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 15, 2015)

No expert whatsoever on diets but losing weight is amazingly simple.

You eat less and exercise more.

Some good tips.
Porridge for breakfast, fruit for lunch, decent early evening meal.
No snacks in between
Eat nothing after 7pm.
Drink 2ltrs of waters a day half a glass when you feel hungry.
Half a glass before going to bed.

20 mins of rough exercise a day, quick walking/steps etc.

No gym no fancy dan diets... save a fortune and feel better.


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 15, 2015)

Ethan said:



			That book is a version of the Atkins Diet, the high protein/low to no carbs diet which Americans fell for a few years ago. *The theory is that carbs stimulate insulin,* so if you deprive the body of carbs it will metabolise fat instead. This should result in weight loss. There are lots of anecdotes about how effective it is, but large scientific studies have shown that it doesn't really do much special, and that most of the effect is due to the greater feeling of fullness from protein-heavy foods and an overall reduction in calorie intake. Scientists not trying to sell books still maintain that calorie count is important.

As for the author cited by MiB, Barry Groves, he was a nutcase. Read his webpage:

http://www.second-opinions.co.uk

Click to expand...

I dont believe it suggests that 'Carbs' in themselves stimulate insulin production but rather the high blood sugar levels that carbs as well as unrefined sugars create.

This article is an interesting read on the subject: http://www.drbriffa.com/2014/07/04/...potential-to-protect-against-type-2-diabetes/


----------



## Fyldewhite (Apr 15, 2015)

Depends how much "crash" you want in this. Atkins style no carbs etc will lose weight very quickly but is ultimately unsustainable, not to mention unhealthy. Bottom line, if you are way overweight and want to do something about it then forget the bet and set longer term targets.

Speaking from experience.... in 2007 I went from 15'12" to 12'7" in 6 months. I did two things.....

First, started to exercise. Over the first few weeks built up to a 5 km run twice a week. It's actually surprising how quickly you can get into the exercise thing. First couple of weeks is a nightmare but just don't expect too much too soon. I started with 3k in 22 mins and was absolutely knackered but I set myself the goal (having started this somewhat predictably on 1st January) of doing a local 10k charity run in May in under 50 minutes. Within a month I was doing 5k in target 25 mins.

Secondly, after cutting out all the obvious things (chocolate, cake, pastry etc) just simply aimed for 1500 calories a day. Never really eat breakfast (I know, I know...), a sandwich, maybe 450 for lunch and a main meal at night of tbh mostly packaged meals (fish, chicken, turkey portions with a good helping of salad with coleslaw or whatever to give it at least some taste! That would usually be around 6/700 calories. In between I'd aim for roughly 100 to 200 calorie snacks. A yoghurt, a pack of "be good to yourself" biscuits, low fat crisps and the like. 1500 was only an aim but even with the odd pint/glass of wine I don't think I blew 2000 that often. Also, if I had a night out on I'd be off the diet for the duration though I probably would order conservatively off the menu if not the wine list! Ultimately, discipline is the key and it's not rocket science. Good luck!


----------



## MendieGK (Apr 15, 2015)

AmandaJR said:



			Agreed about low carb and personally it only ever worked for me because it limited my choices and therefore I ate less calories. There is an element of feeling fuller due to the protein content too but overall it came down to CICO. Recently I've set my macros to 40/40/20 (c/p/f) and the balance is easier to maintain, more enjoyable and for me more successful.

I'm a firm believer in moderation and if it fits your macros 

Click to expand...

40/40/20 is the way


----------



## Slab (Apr 16, 2015)

Thanks for the messages of support & while I don't intend to update daily, yesterdays day 1 went fine topping out at under 800 calories for the day

Biggest challenge I think will be that I don't actually want to do this, but I need to do it (bit like buying insurance, nobody wants to spend money on it but they need to)

Weekly plan for first 4 weeks is for 4 days limited to 800 calories, 2 days at 1,500 & 1 day at 2,000 
Luckily my wife is also part of this so she'll keep an eye on the numbers for me 

Was more than a little surprised at some of the calorie count I checked online yesterday on things I like, i.e 6 calories in a single dry roasted peanut! (someone needs their erse skelpt for that one) and a few other eyeopeners too

Anyway off to get a black coffee (maybe one day I'll get used to it without cow & sugar)


----------



## la_lucha (Apr 16, 2015)

I'm not sure 800 calories is enough to keep the metabolism going. Plus realistically you'll struggle to keep that plan up for another 39 days.


----------



## tallpaul (Apr 16, 2015)

800 calories per day is not sustainable. 

Minimum is probably 1200, but it'll be relative to where you started from. 

As already said, Im sure. Cut out all sweets, treats and fatty snacks. Eat good quality protein ie from chicken etc not shakes. Plenty of fresh fruit, veg and complex carbs only eg oats. 

For exercise, I'd go for swimming. If you can swim for 30 mins per day 4 times per week, in combination with a balanced, calorie controlled diet, the weight will fall. Just stick with it. The results won't be instant but will be significant over 40 days.


----------



## Slab (Apr 16, 2015)

la_lucha said:



			I'm not sure 800 calories is enough to keep the metabolism going. Plus realistically you'll struggle to keep that plan up for another 39 days.
		
Click to expand...

I know its aggressive but wasn't too bad
Chicken & salad for dinner, fruit & yogurt lunch, cereal bar & a few nuts at brekkie and as much black coffee as I can stand

When I see it written down it really should be plenty Ive just always had much more than plenty


----------



## Slab (Apr 16, 2015)

tallpaul said:



			800 calories per day is not sustainable. 

Minimum is probably 1200, but it'll be relative to where you started from. 

As already said, Im sure. Cut out all sweets, treats and fatty snacks. Eat good quality protein ie from chicken etc not shakes. Plenty of fresh fruit, veg and complex carbs only eg oats. 

For exercise, I'd go for swimming. If you can swim for 30 mins per day 4 times per week, in combination with a balanced, calorie controlled diet, the weight will fall. Just stick with it. The results won't be instant but will be significant over 40 days.
		
Click to expand...

I hear what your saying but I'm also conscious that your example of 7x1,200 is only 200 more calories per week than my 4x800 + 2x 1,500 + 2,000 and on my plan I get a weekly curry night with a couple of beers + another couple of drinks at golf 


The swimming I def need to do more of, the Indian ocean is a drive and a chip from the front door so no excuse for not getting out at weekends but difficult during the week 


Again this aggressive part will be part of the 40 day period when I then want to go to 1,500 per day to carry on, I just really feel I need a quick win in the first week if I'm to stick to it through week two etc


----------



## Ethan (Apr 16, 2015)

Slab said:



			I know its aggressive but wasn't too bad
Chicken & salad for dinner, fruit & yogurt lunch, cereal bar & a few nuts at brekkie and as much black coffee as I can stand

When I see it written down it really should be plenty Ive just always had much more than plenty 

Click to expand...

It is OK for a day but you won't, and shouldn't, keep it up.

Watch out for ketone breath on that low carb diet too.


----------



## tallpaul (Apr 16, 2015)

Slab said:



			I hear what your saying but I'm also conscious that your example of 7x1,200 is only 200 more calories per week than my 4x800 + 2x 1,500 + 2,000 and on my plan I get a weekly curry night with a couple of beers + another couple of drinks at golf 

Click to expand...

You'll feel much better eating 7  x 1200 than your proposal. Feeling good about the 'diet' is key to sticking with it.

For the sake of 40 days, I'd ditch the curry and beers completely. A decent curry, extras and beers can be 3000 calories. Eat 6 of those in 40 days and that's the equivalent of an extra 15 days calories (it'll more the cancel out the net benefit of the swimming).


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Apr 16, 2015)

Calculate your basal metabolic rate. This is the number of calories that you need to maintain your current weight.

http://www.bmi-calculator.net/bmr-calculator/

Eat less calories than that. The old skool thought is that you need a deficit of 3500 calories to lose 1lb of fat, but that's kinda been discredited now. Even still, if you eat 500 calories fewer per day, you will lose loads of weight. 

The caveat is that you need to count EVERYTHING. It'll only work if you're truthful.

Best of luck 

Edit: - Absolutely NO booze. It's massively calorie dense.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 16, 2015)

I was up to 14 stone 8 lbs about 2 years ago and did it by just leaving out some meals, and cutting out crap food most days and I got used to it, lost nearly 2 stone in a few months and have worked on keeping it off.

I weigh myself pretty much every day and if I've put on a couple of pounds I just cut back on eating for a day or so, it seams to me easier than the old yo yo dieting. I guess it's not scientific but it really did work and I can, and do eat anything I want.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Apr 16, 2015)

Have  2/3 of your plate filled with veg.Cut out bread, especially white bread.Cut out sugar.


----------



## Slab (Apr 16, 2015)

StrangelyBrown said:



			Calculate your basal metabolic rate. This is the number of calories that you need to maintain your current weight.

http://www.bmi-calculator.net/bmr-calculator/

Click to expand...

2,360 to maintain weight and given I've gone up 20lbs in 12 months I was clearly skooshing that! 

Anyway target one is get rid of the last 12 months (I'll still have the memories though) then work on getting nearer to what I should weigh 



Again I appreciate all the support


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 16, 2015)

Just bear in mind your BMI will go up as your weight does and vice versa...

TDEE can be a better number imo but they are all averages and need to be tweaked according to the results you get.


----------



## Marshy77 (Apr 16, 2015)

I did slimfast 2 years ago, 2 shakes (or 1 in my case), 1 or 2 snacks and a 600 calorie meal for tea, recipes on there website and you can pick up the containers of shake from B&M for Â£1.99 each for 12 helpings. Excercise more and do this and it will fall off. 

Only problem is when you finish and go back to eating normal you'll stack it on, but that's crash dieting for you.


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 16, 2015)

AmandaJR said:



			Just bear in mind your BMI will go up as your weight does and vice versa...

TDEE can be a better number imo but they are all averages and need to be tweaked according to the results you get.
		
Click to expand...

BMR not BMI


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 16, 2015)

I lost 7.5stone, purely through exercise and eating properly.

If it's manufactured in any way it's usually bad for you. 

It'll fall off easily to begin with.

Good luck


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 16, 2015)

Think primeval with your diet.   Our bodies have evolved to what we are today over a great period of time, maybe two million years.   We have only been eating a cereal/carbohydrate/sugar rich diet for a very small period of that time.   Eat more like a caveman, protein, vegetables (not root though), nuts and drink plenty of water as well.    Ignore BMI, it's not suitable for different body types and don't count calories, calorie controlled diets dont work long term.

A cheetah is probably the leanest most athletic mammal but has never ate a carb.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Apr 17, 2015)

The most important thing you need is willpower.  Resist all the temptations and stick to your plan. I started a diet in the middle of Feb and have lost over 2 1/2 stone since then.

Choose a method that suits you. I decided to cut down to one meal a day. No breakfast,  a bit of fruit at lunchtime and an evening meal. Cut out the bread, chips, beer and takeaways and the weight will fly off. 

I also try to do 20 minutes a day on my cross trainer if I have not played golf just to help it along.

It is hard at times, especially as I have had a birthday, wedding do and a couple of other celebration bashes during the last 2 months.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Apr 17, 2015)

SocketRocket said:



			Think primeval with your diet.   Our bodies have evolved to what we are today over a great period of time, maybe two million years.   We have only been eating a cereal/carbohydrate/sugar rich diet for a very small period of that time.   Eat more like a caveman, protein, vegetables (not root though), nuts and drink plenty of water as well.    Ignore BMI, it's not suitable for different body types and don't count calories, calorie controlled diets dont work long term.

A cheetah is probably the leanest most athletic mammal but has never ate a carb.
		
Click to expand...

The nut case (according to Ethan!) who wrote this http://www.amazon.co.uk/Eat-Fat-Get...d=1429104074&sr=8-1&keywords=eat+fat+get+thin says more or less the same, as do (Ethan please note) a number of qualified medical practitioners. There are primitive people who exist & remain slim & healthy on a diet composed almost entirely of saturated fat & no carbohydrates.


----------



## Slab (May 21, 2015)

Just to update the thread, the closing weigh-in is tomorrow for my â€˜biggest loserâ€™ challenge, so itâ€™s just over 5 weeks since I started and with a day to go Iâ€™ve lost 26lbs (12kg) 

Did very little exercise other than golf (with buggy) so is mostly due to cutting calorie intake and overall itâ€™s definitely been worth it and something I plan to continue, albeit at a more realistic pace 

I havenâ€™t used any specific weight loss program and I bent a few â€˜rulesâ€™ along the way, like not drinking enough water, weighing myself twice a day rather than weekly (which can be depressing when thereâ€™s little change) but I found doing it every 12 hours kept the focus high

My original weekly plan was to have 4 days limited to 800 calories, 2 days at 1,500 & 1 day at 2,000 and Iâ€™ve pretty much stuck to it (although there were several days below 500 calories and a couple over the limit i.e curry nights)

To be honest without the edge of the competition between the group I doubt Iâ€™d have been anywhere near as committed to doing this 

Itâ€™s been made easier with my wife taking part too as sheâ€™s really been the one counting what goes in (without that I may have had decent enough weight loss results but Iâ€™d just have been starving myself) 

Anyway I wanted to post how it went and to say thanks again to all who originally contributed, Iâ€™ll find out tomorrow how the rest of the group got on with the challenge but Iâ€™m pretty confident of a win (weâ€™ll work it out as weight lost as % of start weight to make it fair) & mine is 12%

Binge of food & drink coming up for club champs this weekend and then onto a more realistic eating & exercise plan from Monday


----------



## Stuey01 (May 21, 2015)

Well done!


----------

